# NFS and LPS



## nopay (Apr 23, 2012)

Fellows has anyone preformed any work for NFS they want me to cover parts of tennessee and LPS is the national they will get 25% of the top then NFS will split the profit 50/50 all materials will be compensated if receipts are turned in on time. 25% charge back for each day the order is late, 2 day turn around. $150 charge back to reassign a order after 4 days.30 day notice if you Quit and you have to sign a waver not to put a lien on the property if you are not payed. any controversy or claims arising will be settled by binding arbitration in accordance with the rules of the american arbitration association.the arbitration shall be held in front of a single neutral arbitrator in florida.(why is there a 40 page contract needed not written in plain english.the contract has to be signed by a notary and the web page to process the orders is $50 a month.???


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

Stiff penalty with a very short turnaround. That would scare me. Doesn't sound like a good deal imo.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

nopay said:


> Fellows has anyone preformed any work for NFS they want me to cover parts of tennessee and LPS is the national they will get 25% of the top then NFS will split the profit 50/50 all materials will be compensated if receipts are turned in on time. 25% charge back for each day the order is late, 2 day turn around. $150 charge back to reassign a order after 4 days.30 day notice if you Quit and you have to sign a waver not to put a lien on the property if you are not payed. any controversy or claims arising will be settled by binding arbitration in accordance with the rules of the american arbitration association.the arbitration shall be held in front of a single neutral arbitrator in florida.(why is there a 40 page contract needed not written in plain english.the contract has to be signed by a notary and the web page to process the orders is $50 a month.???


Smoke crack much?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

nopay said:


> Fellows has anyone preformed any work for NFS they want me to cover parts of tennessee and LPS is the national they will get 25% of the top then NFS will split the profit 50/50 all materials will be compensated if receipts are turned in on time. 25% charge back for each day the order is late, 2 day turn around. $150 charge back to reassign a order after 4 days.30 day notice if you Quit and you have to sign a waver not to put a lien on the property if you are not payed. any controversy or claims arising will be settled by binding arbitration in accordance with the rules of the american arbitration association.the arbitration shall be held in front of a single neutral arbitrator in florida.(why is there a 40 page contract needed not written in plain english.the contract has to be signed by a notary and the web page to process the orders is $50 a month.???





SwiftRes said:


> Stiff penalty with a very short turnaround. That would scare me. Doesn't sound like a good deal imo.









I wouldn't touch a deal like that with a 10' pole and you pushing it!!!!



You'll make more money at Wal Mart, McDonalds, Arby's etc.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I wouldn't touch a deal like that with a 10' pole and you pushing it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> You'll make more money at Wal Mart, McDonalds, Arby's etc.


 

What he said.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I didn't read a single item in your post that would interest me in doing business with them. How broke are you?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Negative ghost rider you are not cleared to buzz the tower!


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

my divorce involved less paperwork and it took 3 years


----------

